# Electrical- Can someone take a peek (thanks)



## SmokerChris (Apr 30, 2012)

First, let me say what a treat it is to be part of this forum. Ive never seen a nicer bunch of polite guys excited about one thing. My wife had no idea the monster she'd create by surprising me with an old row boat. I spent the tail end of last summer and all winter sneaking hours in my garage to create my little dream. With three kids on their way to college, I knew this little Smoker Craft would need to become something Id use for years to come. Ive taken countless pictures to document every step and intend to post the entire build once its complete. 

Ive gotten to the electrical portion of the build. I saved several threads from this forum to try to paste together a solution for me. Even after reading tons of threads I still find each individual build requires its own set of solutions. Quite by chance, I'll be passing Cabala's tomorrow on a family trip, so I feel like I'm under the gun to find some of these solutions by tonight so I can buy some of what I need to tomorrow. Now, I completely understand you guys aren't here to be our personal electrical designers (LOL), but I wondered if someone was hanging around the forum here with ten minutes to kill, maybe you could tell me what they think I need. I want to get it right the first time. Thanks in advance, if not, thanks just the same. Ive learned a lot on here. Ill try and cram tonight after work and piece it all together. 

If anyone wants to take a crack, feel free to draw it out on the picture. Thanks again.

https://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb100/chris7sam/boatmakeover3.jpg

(not sure how to get this picture to show up here...I'm a first timer)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## boater15 (May 1, 2012)

From looking at the picture it looks like you need a fused switch panel (at least four but 6 switch if you intend on adding anything) and a fuse block with 4-6 posts. I suggest one with a neg bus attached so you only have one black and one red running from the block to your battery. your bow and anchor lights could be run on their own switches(2 for 2) or you can get a switch that will run both. that would be up to you. I would run 8-10 gauge wire to both the fuse and switch box to the battery (Seperately). Then you will need wire to run from fuse panel to your accessories and also wire to run from switches to accessories. I would use 10 gauge for the cig socket but 12 would be fine for everything else. Don't forget your fuses....smaller for sonars and for lights and pumps whatever the manufacturer reccomends. 
fuse block: cig socket and your 2 sonars.
switch panel:both lights and both pumps. 

hope this helps, my eyes were still a bit crusted from sleeping


----------



## SmokerChris (May 1, 2012)

Thanks, I did go to Cabela's today, but because I really didn't have my act together, I decided Id order everything online once I figured it all out. its confusing when you have no electrical know-how at all. I do know what the neg block is, but I thought they were a separate item from the fuse panel. However today I did see a 10 space fuse block with 10 neg screws at the bottom for around 40 bucks. The switch panel was about 100 bucks for 8 or 10 switches. It is slowly starting to make sense, it just gets very confusing. I did see where some guys showed pictures of the actual fuse panels, neg black and switch panels they bought. That's a huge help; it just seems like as soon as I think I know what to buy, I see another thread that says something different. Everything's gone well up to now. Im ready to start waterproofing the wood and carpet the deck. I want the electrical to be a smooth. Thanks for your time; Ill start piecing together a list based on your suggestions.


----------



## Gramps50 (May 1, 2012)

My Blue Sea fuse panel has a ground bus built in. Mine is a 6 circuit & has a place for 6 grounds.


----------



## boater15 (May 2, 2012)

It can be a bit confusing. i have done a lot of research. kind of like some other things, there are multiple ways to do it.


----------



## SmokerChris (Jun 26, 2012)

Boater 15, Im basically about to order parts, but before I do, I want to make sure I understand everything. You're saying that not every item is going to go through the stand-alone fuse block. The Cig socket and fish finder (Im only doing one now) are really the only items going through that for now. The remaining switchable items will go through the fuses in the switch panel? So we basically have two fuse panels. I wasn't picking up on that for a while. Then it hit me (I'm pretty slow like that!). So there will be a 2 sets of wires running from the battery then (2 pos, 2 neg, each set running to either the Fused Switch panel and a set to the stand-alone Fuse panel). Just want to make sure I understand that. Seems simple, but until now I just wasn't getting it. I can see where separating the two would make things pretty easy to follow later on. Just drop me a "you got it" or a "dude, you got it all wrong" if you get a chance. Thanks!


----------



## boater15 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes sounds like you have it. I too have 2 sets of wires going to battery. I have a positive and negative going to battery from the fuse block, and a postive from fused switch panel to the battery and a negative from the negative bus bar to the battery. 4 wires total to the battery. all other wires go from the instruments or accessories to either the switch panel, bus bar or fuse block respectively.


----------



## rusty.hook (Jun 28, 2012)

Drawing below drawing for the nav. lights, red, green and white/anchor.
Just click on drawing to make it bigger.


----------



## SmokerChris (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, its getting clearer. One last thing, how do you get a picture to show up on here without having to hit a link? Like Capt Ahab did above. I want to get started lining up my build. Its been nearly a year since I started. Thanks


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 29, 2012)

SmokerChris said:


> Thanks guys, its getting clearer. One last thing, how do you get a picture to show up on here without having to hit a link? Like Capt Ahab did above. I want to get started lining up my build. Its been nearly a year since I started. Thanks



Hit one more link :LOL2: and follow the instructions. That's how I do it.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3664


----------



## SmokerChris (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks gillhunter, Sorry I never responded. This was my last post before my boat hit the water in the summer. I put the electrical on hold and just hit the lakes as often as I could. I put my boat in storage for the winter and plan on doing the electrical when I pull in out in Spring. I promised my wife she'd be able to pull in the garage this winter, so I had to sacrifice the boat to storage. Otherwise Id have made it my winter project. I havent been back to this sight today. I got to thinking about my boat and decided to start planning my Spring electrical project. Happy New Year everyone.


----------

